# Saging lang ang may puso



## Ajura

Please translate this phrase to other Philippine idioms and to English.

"Saging lang ang may puso"


----------



## niernier

In English, "Only bananas have heart."

EDIT:

I am not familiar with the movie, but to complete the quote, "Yes, we are just bananas, but look for all the trees in the Philippines, ONLY bananas have heart!"


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

A nice saying to remember: "Kung ang saging may puso, ikaw pa kaya?"


----------



## mataripis

Kung ang saging ay may puso, ang tao naman ay may isip at damdamin.( if heart is obvous in banana, people have feelings and ways of thinking)


----------

